# Three Havens 2014 kidding schedule



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We're looking to breed in November for April kids. We're very excited about these crosses, and using our beautiful buck boys. We should have some good showers and milkers through these crossings. Reservations are open, we will ship.

http://threehavensgoats.weebly.com/breeding-chart.html

I've posted some pictures to show an example of some of our breeding stock.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice! Hope your reservations fill up quickly


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Very nice  Holy cow we have a hard time selling wethers for $50-75 around here because of all the non registereds available. I have a boy I'd sell unregistered or wether and have had zero interest at $50 wether. These goats come from clean herds, we try to stay natural, his mom didn't do well on LA but his dad is 87


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I love the little animation you have! How did you do that?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Very nice  Holy cow we have a hard time selling wethers for $50-75 around here because of all the non registereds available. I have a boy I'd sell unregistered or wether and have had zero interest at $50 wether. These goats come from clean herds, we try to stay natural, his mom didn't do well on LA but his dad is 87


I sell wethers at $150 to "weed out" some of the homes that may not care for them as well. I would consider selling for less, but people pay $1,000 for a pet puppy from a reputable breeder, so I don't think $150 is too steep for my babies. And I know that if I don't sell them, I harvest them, so there is no rush.



clearwtrbeach said:


> I love the little animation you have! How did you do that?


Thank you! I saved them to my computer and uploaded them like pictures.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

We have the one boy that if he doesn't get a GOOD home he will also be harvested- well maybe hubby kind of likes him.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

End of the Line Busy Bee was bred to Three Havens Miracle Max, today!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice goats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Pretty goats!!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Where are you located in NJ


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

NoahEm said:


> Where are you located in NJ


Tabernacle.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My! Look at him! He sure had grown! And he has quite the beard going! My boys still only have little whispys  lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Those are some handsome boys you have there Danielle


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, guys!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*End of the Line On Cloud 9* was bred to *Three Havens Miracle Max*, 11/1/2013. She decided she wanted to pick her own man


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We have 5 doeling reservations. Buckling and wether reservations are still open! We will offer correct bucklings out of Bee, and wether pets out of all. Our kids are all raised with daily love and affection. Can be taught to take the bottle, but due to the large amount of time we spend with each and every kid, I haven't had a kid who didn't LOVE people. Our wethers will be perfect pet material, raised by friendly and well behaved dams that will teach them how to be a well-rounded kid.

Some pictures of our past wethers.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey , that's my Bill  I love End Of The line On Cloud Nine !
She is really a pretty girl ! Your going to have some impressive babies there 
Danielle


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bill was a HAM for the camera, haha! We are very excited about these kids. They will be the first sired by our own bucks.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Bill still is a ham for the camera , lolol. Its such a great feeling to breed your own ! I missed that with my Mocha. But I had everything to do with these April babies  Such a wonderful experience !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It was so exciting to pick who I wanted to breed .


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Busy Bee has not come into heat. She is a boat already, and due on 3/18/2014.

Ginger has not shown signs of heat. She is filling in, and due on 3/26/2014.

Leona was bred, we'll see if she comes back into heat ... she's due for her next heat in a few days, and is usually very vocal about it.

Attached pictures of Bee and Ginger's tummy! You can't tell too well with Ginger, but her flank is filling in. I think she carries them deep.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

wahoo!!  Exciting!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

HoneyBee , Bill and I are very excited !!!!!
Busybee looks huge but beautiful 
We are all patiently waiting


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh and my Miss Claire too


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my Ginger is acting JUST LIKE her mom! Sweet Pea would pick her man when she had a choice and she carried deep her first pregnancy, barely looked pregnant and had quads!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

StaceyRosado said:


> Oh my Ginger is acting JUST LIKE her mom! Sweet Pea would pick her man when she had a choice and she carried deep her first pregnancy, barely looked pregnant and had quads!


:shock: Oh nooo! No quads, Ginger, no quads! :laugh: :cheers:

Laura, can't wait to see your kids either!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

ANNOUNCEMENT:

We just had four doeling reservations fall through; had two people who each wanted two does, but the first decided on a second breed, and the second just got back to me and said she no longer needs them. So, in that case, doeling reservations are wide open! Busy Bee and Ginger both come from awesome dairy lines, and have lovely personalities. Check out their pages on my website!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I may be interested in a doe kid from On Cloud 9 - It will depend on finances.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll put you down as a possibility, Stacey!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. I can't wait to see her freshen!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Neither can I! If her udder looks anything like her momma's or grand-momma's, I'll be a happy girl.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee and Ginger continue to fill out, and are both very proud of their tummies and love me talking to their babies. I felt a kick from Bee.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh that's exciting!!  I love that part  it's heartwarming


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Busy Bee and Ginger preggy pics!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Bee is so big lol!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee is slowing down a bit, haha! But still very happy to see the sun after this hard winter. Ginger has BALLOONED up out of nowhere! Thinking triplets for Bee and possible quads for Ginger.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are looking pretty big! Good luck!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Big girls!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I know! Does it look like they're too overweight from the pics? I know hard to tell with them all winter-coat fluffed :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks mainly pregnant to me. I prefer my girls a little heavy going into kidding so they aren't skin and bones from milking.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee's udder continues to fill, and Ginger has just started hers.  Nice teats already on Ginger.

I checked their condition thoroughly, and I don't think they have too much fat. What a relief. Don't want them skinny though, so I'll continue just a bit of grain.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

As is her norm, Bee has lost her plug exactly 3 weeks before her due date.  She has a lovely little udder started as well.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ginger lost her plug this morning! and here is a picture of Bee ... 10 days to go!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are looking good. Good luck!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Looking good. Can't wait to see pictures of the babies.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:clap: C'mon gals !!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How are your gals doing Danielle ?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They're great, Laura!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ginger just today, has started an udder.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

One week to go! Am I allowed to panic now? Lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Heck yeah !!!!! :hammer: I would be hyperventilating by now :crazy:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I love the Nigerians tiny udders , so stinkin adorable , lolol.
Baby and Claire are sporting their little ones too


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I saw Clair's! Super cute. Bee has a little melon udder, lol! Not nearly as big as last year. Of course I worry because I want it to be full of good colostrum, but at the same time it may be because she's hopefully not carrying a small herd, lol!!

Ginger has a little udder started too. Can already see a nice medial.

Both girls are fULL, cranky, and beautiful.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Mt girls are moaning and groaning a lot , lol. Are yours ?
I will have to video them , its quite hysterical , but I feel bad laughing in front of them , lol. Poor Daisy , she is really big , bigger then Dasha and Dasha goes first ! Daisy goes on 4/17 !


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee groans and grumbles a bit, but not as much as last year. Last year was a tough pregnancy on the poor girl! Her and Ginger really are doing well. Bee even made it to the top of the playground today; an impressive feat for a doe who is as wide as she is tall! Ginger moans a bit as well, but is generally happy to get her daily raspberry treat and kiss.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now I'm freakin ! Does it mean when they moan and groan a lot that they are going to have difficult pregnancy and deliveries ?!?!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Noooo. The pregnancy was tough on Bee because she was full of kids. Her delivery went beautifully.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh thank heavens ! :-D


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's time for the daily count-down! Four days! Bee's udder is significantly (at least to me, haha!) bigger than last week.

SO. EXCITED.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It has gotten way bigger Danielle !! How exciting


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, I'm excited just following this thread! Good luck and post lots of pics, I could spend all day looking at adoreable kids


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Kind of looks like her kids are being held lower too. Time to keep an eye on this girl. Of course I know, as soon as I start keeping an eye on her, she has to add on an obligatory week to her due date.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Couldn't resist.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How common is it not to feel kids? I haven't been able to feel kids through Bee's entire pregnancy ... except maybe once or twice but I'm not sure if that was really a kick or not ... anyone else had that happen? Granted, she doesn't stand for me for very long.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont always feel kids. Never ever have in Sweet Pea.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Happy kidding


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good luck and thinking pink!! Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Both kiddings she has kidded on 144. That would be tomorrow. I don't think she'll go tomorrow, though. She's very comfortable and her udder still has that final fill to go.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very exciting


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My three girls so far all went late! :hair: drove me crazy!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm nervous but excited! Ready to get going and have it over with, lol!! Her and Ginger now have the big barn room all to themselves. I like kidding in there -- spacious so they can walk babies into position, and so they can have a companion for moral support. We cleaned it up yesterday in preparation for the kids. Kidding kit is all set.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh poop ! I totally forgot to get my kidding kit together :doh::hammer::help:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hahaha! It's easy to forget.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol! I had forgotten about mine! It was still packed away two weeks before I was expecting kids


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Mine too! I only got it done last week. Talk about cutting it close! At least (I think!) I have everything needed. Nav-all for dipping, Ewe-er-N for contracting does, dental floss, scissors, lots of paper towels and rags, weak kid syringe, nose-sucky-thing, calcium, puppy pads ... that's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee has no change in the udder, no discomfort, and ligaments are stiff. No babies for a least a few days, methinks, but she's proved me wrong before.

Ginger, on the other hand, proudly showed me her belly where a little one decided to go for a stroll across her rumen. No mistaking it was kid movement. Mom and I both watched its little journey with fascination, lol! I gave it a pet. Judging from the size of the kid (pretty sure I saw its back and maybe part of its head) she may have some trips for us.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How cool  That must have been great being there with your Mom watching the babies move ! What a perfect moment 

Im very excited for you Danielle ! It's either the way you word your posts or maybe its your excitement that comes through so strongly .
I can't help but feel the excitement too  Good luck !
And I'll be here praying for all


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, Laura! I love my girls, love their kids, and really love the magic of waiting for new life to enter the world. It's a truly special thing.

Well, it snowed last night, maybe that's what Bee was waiting for?  We have baby goat coats just in case.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree and can totally relate  You have a great family and to share it all with them is just wonderful  

Oh no….. you guys got snowed on :shock: Man , why doesn't old man winter go away already :roll: 

Im so done with this cold already ! 

I have you and your girls in my thoughts and prayers Danielle :hugs:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We got goo, but she doesn't look quite ready yet. Still has ligaments and is too comfy for any immediate action, lol! Today is day 144, and she kidded 9pm on 144 last year. I'm kind of thinking she'll go the day after tomorrow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Whoo!! Go Bee!!  :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You go Bee Girl


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha! Oh I think she'll still hold out on us for a bit, but one can still hope. :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No change tonight, still has ligs but they seem softer than yesterday. Pretty sure I felt a cutie kid in there.  

Again, tonight Ginger had very obvious kid movements. Those kids are crazy active! They're going to be little jellybeans. Her ligs are there, but one lig is almost gone.  Watch, she'll pull a fast one on us and kid before Bee does!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Happy kidding. Can hardly wait to see pictures.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you! Still think we have two days or so for Bee ... Ginger is 9 days away from her due date still, but who knows with that girl.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think your ready for anything those girls decide to throw at you Danielle 
I hope they are nice and do it at a convenient time for you , but we know how that goes , lolol. Knowing their past kiddings is a blessing !
But , then again, that may mean beans and they could throw you a curve 
ball . Gotta love these goats


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee always likes to keep me on the edge of my seat.  This is Ginger's first time, but she's been good to me. :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats right , I forgot about Ginger ! So this is her first rodeo ……
Hopefully she will be textbook for ya 
All mine are FF too , makes no difference to me though , cause I'm so new to all this anyways , lolol. I saw one of Daisy's baby's move today.
It looked like the baby ran to the other side of her belly for petes sake , lolol. It was like a wave , lol. I find it amazing to just sit next to them and watch for baby movement , lol. Such a blessing to be able to witness all this !


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, my poor little sister and I got hit with some sort of bug. Her stomach feels horrible, and I'm a bit lightheaded with a cold and sore throat. Mom gave the girls their morning grain and hay, and couldn't feel Bee's ligaments.

Of course, Bee.

Of course.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:laugh: naughty Bee! 
I hope you two feel better soon! :hug:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon. Bee be good and take a day of rest. lol.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh no , Danielle , do you need help ? 
I had a bit of a stomach thing going on for three days and a headache , sort of lightheaded too. I hope you guys get better soon !!

And we had a surprise baby ewe lamb born this morning 
I'll start a thread on that soon. But if you need any help honey , I would do my best to get there for you , just let me know , ok ?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you so much, Laura! But I'm okay. Her ligs are there, but squishy. Udder seems much bigger than yesterday, and she's starting to to that thing where she'll walk off and stare up for a second, then continue on with the herd. She's always done that sometime before labor. 

Possible tonight but I'm still thinking tomorrow. She's talking to me and telling me it'll be soon -- what a good girl. 

I'm going to nap and see if I can get ahead of this cold. I've taken every vitamin under the sun and have been sipping on Fir Meadow's cold and flu tea. Really seems to be helping.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Glad you are feeling better! That's no fun and they always pick the BEST time to start the signs of labor don't they...lol Do you use PrePare on your does? Use anything from Fir Meadows while they are prego? Have you seen it helping? It's Kitty's (our doe) first time and been giving her PrePare and curious if you've had any experience with it helping...? So excited to see babies!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok D , glad to hear your strong and and kicking your cold in the butt !!!
But don't be afraid to ask me !!!
I think your extremely prepared and don't have to worry one bit 
Take a good nap and keep us posted


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Glad you are feeling better! That's no fun and they always pick the BEST time to start the signs of labor don't they...lol Do you use PrePare on your does? Use anything from Fir Meadows while they are prego? Have you seen it helping? It's Kitty's (our doe) first time and been giving her PrePare and curious if you've had any experience with it helping...? So excited to see babies!!


I'm using straight raspberry this year, but would recommend anything Kat has to offer. She knows her stuff. I do have Ewe-Ter-N for when contractions start, and Nav-All for the kid's umbilical cords.



Trickyroo said:


> Ok D , glad to hear your strong and and kicking your cold in the butt !!!
> But don't be afraid to ask me !!!
> I think your extremely prepared and don't have to worry one bit
> Take a good nap and keep us posted


Thanks for having faith in me! I'm having a hard time napping with everything on my mind, but I'm still going to try. I'll down some more tea; so help me I'm going to kick this thing hard. :laugh:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok! Yeah she sure does! Hoping our kidding goes smooth...we have Nav-All as well...sounds way better than iodine!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee scared me standing off alone, but true to her style she is now back to eating. This girl just doesn't want me to take a nap.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

How's she doing today?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Danielle , how are you and Sarah feeling ? Hope the girls are being nice and waiting till you guys are feeling better !!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Feeling much better today, thank you! My mom is a bit under the weather, though. I did the morning chores for her today like she did them for me yesterday, lol! She's napping now to keep her energy up for kidding.

Bee called to me when she heard me near the barn -- she has a certain way of telling me when she's close. Her eyes have a concerned look, and she hums to me. I promised her I'd keep a close eye on her. She's out and walking about now, but if her ligaments are there at all, they are VERY low. If this keeps up we should have kids tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad you are feeling better!  sharing the big I see  lol! Hope your mom will feel better soon 

Yay!  babies soon!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I know, I tried so hard to keep everything clean and disinfected, but she got it anyway. :/ Plus my little nephew has a cold, and with Sara sick too there just wasn't any escaping it. :laugh:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

So glad you are feeling better I'll say a prayer for your mom! Hoping Bee hangs in there and doesn't throw you any surprises when you least expect it lol  sounds like babies are a comin! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know what that's like lol! When one gets it, they all get it!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Udder is fuller than this morning. She'll start walking, then stop. Then walk, then stop. Someone give me an epidural, I'm going to need it more than she will, lol!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha yay!! I bet you are only a few hours away  any discharge yet?? Lol I'm getting excited and she's not even my goat lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No new discharge -- she had light discharge yesterday. Aw man, all of my hard work to stay cool about this and now I'm falling apart at the seams. :laugh: At least I stayed cool for most of the week.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She keeps freaking me out by waddling up to the barn. Right when I'm ready to throw on my coat and run out, she waddles right back. :hair: Busy Beeeee~


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

*laughs* oh my...sounds like someone needs a nice hot mug of tea so she can take a deep breath and relax lol maybe the goat too  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Don't tell me to relax! I AM PERFECTLY RELAXED, CAN'T YOU SEE THAT?? :angel: :hammer:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Don't tell me to relax! I AM PERFECTLY RELAXED, CAN'T YOU SEE THAT?? :angel: :hammer:


Hahaha

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Someone give that lady a epidural :GAAH:
:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL Danielle! Your too funny! She's gonna do just fine  can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Ahahaha!! Oh yeah sorry I TOTALLY see that you are relaxed now...forget the tea lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you can do it! you can make it through!! lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's harder to see with the fluff (didn't shave udders this year due to the cold) but her udder is full. She is humming, not thinking too much of food, and sniffing the ground for a nice nest. Still no contractions and I think I feel very low ligaments. At the soonest it will probably be a few hours -- I have a hard time imagining her holding off til anything later than tomorrow morning at the rate we're going.

I think I did feel kid movement.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh mama she's ready to pop O.O


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my she is wide!! Come on Bee!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how exciting!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She's shrunk since yesterday! :laugh: I think the babies are gettin' lined up.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

c'mon babies, line up nice and get into the diving position! we're all waiting for you!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee is calling constantly now that she's in the barn. She's rooming in the big room with her daughter, Leona (for comfort), and Ginger (my other expecting doe). Is it normal for does to call /before/ labor starts? I think I remember her doing this last year, but I'm not sure. Now I know why she always tricks me into thinking she's in labor before she is, every year. 

I don't think she is contracting yet, but she doesn't want to eat her hay, which is hardly usual. She walks, stops, walks, stops. At this point I KNOW she'll have me out there every hour only to deliver in the morning. I know she's incredibly close but I can't tell if it's "within the next few hours" close or "in the morning" close. Ugh.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah I've seen does call and be really loud before they start contractions so it's possible! lol Let me guess...you will probably be out there at 2 in the morning delivering beautiful triplets  lol Have you noticed that other does seem to know when another doe is close...I've seen this with our friends does...one will be in labor and she will have a friend that sticks by her pretty much till the end...I think that is so sweet ^.^


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, that's going on now. I usually have her and Ginger in the big room, and the other three goats in the smaller "L" of the barn. Usually they are all happy with that. But tonight she and her daughter, Leona, REALLY wanted to be together. And today the whole herd followed her wherever she went. I got a kick out of watching little Bee waddling to and fro, and the herd scampering after her.

THANK you for telling me that! I was afraid her calling was a sign of trouble. Of course I am always looking for signs of trouble sooo :laugh:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Came in to check to see if any action yet. Heres hoping it is soon.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha nopppe some are just noisy lol and then you have the other end of the spectrum that don't make a peep till you go out to the barn and you are like...oh babies! lol That is so sweet!! haha I loled when I read about the herd...that's hilarious! XD 

Haha oh and I hear ya...once Kitty gets really close I'm probably gonna be checking her every hour and feeling her ligs. lol And just about the time when I think something is terribly wrong, out will pop the babies 
I can see it now...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, Frosty! It will be. At this point I'm hoping she'll hold off til morning ... it's supposed to be a really nice day tomorrow. But God knows all this and I've just got to take a deep breath and roll with it.

Thanks, Megan! My girls always get my worked up to a royal mess before they produce the goods.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:hug: You will be fine Danielle 
I'll be up along with you checking on one of our other ewes who are 
expecting


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Bee isn't asleep yet ... she's standing, humming, and staring off. No contractions or streaming yet. I think that's normal. Mom's telling me to get some sleep, lol! She knows how I get with the goats.

Laura, keep me posted on your Ewe!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey Danielle we have some friends that are looking into getting a few milk goats just for milk, cheese, soap and backyard buddies. So they want the friendliest and easiest breed...which would you suggest? I was thinking Nigies but my mom doesn't think they are very friendly. lol Crossing my fingers for Bee letting you sleep! lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Nigerians are GREAT. All of mine are extremely friendly -- they have to be raised as pets to be friendly.  

UPDATE! Praise God from whom all blessings flow! Busy Bee has blessed us with two beautiful kids out of Gypsy's buck from last year, Max. We have named the doe Twinkle Toes, and the little boy Cookie.

Each birth is an amazing story. Mom was out checking on Bee and I was resting inside. I texted her and she told me she hadn't started contractions yet. Put the phone in my pocket. Few minutes later I drew it out and "41" was written on it. Pocket-dialing. But God has spoken to me in interesting ways before, so I looked up to see if "41" meant anything Biblically. I was reading about how the Hebrew words meant "water" and "oxen", when mom texted and told me "Bee's water just broke!!"

So I rush out and as usual, Bee takes her jolly good time getting down to business. Finally, a foot and a head; her usual presentation. I pulled out a stunning little girl.

Second baby, the buck, came out soon after. He was trickier to pull but gladly was also a good presentation -- both hind feet first. His hocks got stuck a bit, but with gentle maneuvering Bee and I worked it out.

This is the first delivery where I delivered all the kids. (Of course I wouldn't have been able to do it if not for the help of my mom and my sister Sara!!! And dad was there too for moral support.)
Bee has passed the afterbirth, and both kids have nursed and are strong. Please continue to pray that they stay healthy and strong and have beautiful lives.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Aw so happy for you!! Can't wait to see pictures!! Prayers are sent


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats Danielle  So glad all went well ! 
I will keep all of you in my prayers


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Now we have Ginger coming up in a week. 

Laura, how is that ewe?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Lulu is making me crazy ! Just when I think she may be in the beginning of labor , she starts munching on hay , lol.
I was watching her for over a hour straight and nothing . 
Everything she did , wiggling her tail a lot , strange movements with her back and rear end , getting up , laying down again , over and over again. Her ears go back for a while , so I'm thinking she may feel some labor pain . But , nothing I plan on being up for a while , I'm going to take a shower and go back out to check her. 
Thanks for asking


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

oh goodness, what these girls do to us. Bee did that to me ALL DAY (as you know).


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , Im going to pull my hair out and whoever is next to me , lolol.
Im sitting there watching her and Daisy and Dasha ( the Nubian twins ) are moaning and groaning sprawled out as usual. The others aren't nearly as noisy as these two are , its hysterical , lol.
Baby Ivy is bouncing around her stall , cracking me up 
Then , Lulu , the ewe that is due , lets out a BAAAAAAAA and nearly makes me poop my pants !! Boy is she ever loud !!!
She is calling to the other sheep in the back field. She has Lila and the baby next to her , she's not alone , but I guess her best bud is still outside  These animals will be the death of me yet , but i wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats on the uneventful births!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I moved this to the waiting room. Hope you don't mind. You are welcome to make a new for sale topic but this one turned into a waiting topic  

Hope Ginger does well for you. I was just thinking of the day she was born. That was one of the happiest days of my life. Which of course is why her reg name is On Cloud 9


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's fine! I completely forgot that is what this was supposed to be. :laugh: :laugh: :cheers:

Ginger is looking good! I hope she has an easy time of it; for both of our sakes.  Her and Leona were there with Bee in the big room during delivery. Leona thought her mother just birthed aliens and was rather traumatized -- staring at them with wide eyes. :laugh: Ginger looked pretty interested in them but respected Bee by giving her space.

Now Bee has been moved from the bigger kidding room, to the smaller nursery stall. Kids and her are great this morning.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I figured you got wrapped up in the excitement of updates  no biggy

That's good that Ginger was interested. Hopefully that will mean good mothering skills


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Five days ~ I'm trying to stay calm and enjoy my last moments of rest before the insanity begins again. :shock::hammer: Gladly we are already halfway done for this season! Ginger's udder is still tiny, but I'm excited to watch it grow.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Three days left for Ginger! She's starting to ask me to keep a close eye on her. Of course I'm complying, lol! Eyelids are good, no lice, adorable udder started. Now to just stay calm and wait until the kiddoes come.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Have any pictures? You should give her a birthing cut so we can watch that udder - I'm so anxious to see


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This month has been absolutely hectic. We've had a ton of visitors, birthday events, a shower, and then we got sick just in time for Bee to kid. :laugh: All of my energy's been going into keeping the herd healthy, so anything not absolutely necessary got pushed to the side. At this point with her so close, I don't want to stress her. I promise I'll get the best pics I can and we do plan to shave the udders once we start milking.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Danielle , with everything going on here , I totally forgot , how are you , Sara and Mom feeling ? Hope you guys are recovering well 
I can totally relate to that ! A few things were left to do another time since they weren't crucial or important to do right away. 
I'll have you all in my thoughts and prayers. Happy kidding !
D~ you have to take care of you first , remember that 
You have to many creatures depending on you


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We're recovering nicely! Mom and Sara are completely recovered, I'm still a little off but it's not illness, it's me (I get ill with a lot of activity). Other than that I'm not complaining; the kids are doing super well, Bee is doing super well, and Ginger is hanging in there, lol!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, the ticker says she's ready, but she has chosen to differ on that subject, lol! And I'm glad, I'm hoping she kids when the snow melts and it's warmer. It seems like she's dropped the kids, but her ligs are still standing strong, not even soft yet, and her udder isn't full.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They look so healthy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have more than one due date?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well her mom always kidded on 149 so she might be a late kidder too.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> They look so healthy


Thank you!



ksalvagno said:


> Do you have more than one due date?


Nope; it was a pen breeding and we saw for sure when it happened. We brought him back the next day to be sure but we're almost positive she settled the first day. Either way it'd only be a day's difference.



StaceyRosado said:


> Well her mom always kidded on 149 so she might be a late kidder too.


I'm expecting her to kid Sunday. That would be day 148, and that's when we're having a family birthday dinner for my sister.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup sounds about right especially if she is reading your thoughts she knows you will be busy


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmmm, maybe it'll be sooner than I thought. She is being very affectionate today. She's my baby but today she was really velcro-like. Still has ligs, I don't think any contracting ... I think she's just telling me she's getting close. She did give a pretty good stretch. She's going to have me on pins and needles through the night.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I saw a few mild contractions from her just now when I was out to visit. She really is clingy as well. I'm starting to think it'll be tonight. Ligs are quite softer than this morning. Udder looks fuller too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oo a fast progresser


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I know! This morning I was thinking no way ... then within a few hours she's losing her ligs, filling her udder and starting to look posty! :shocked::coffee2:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My sweet, darling Ginger is pulling a doe's code on me! :-o Ligs are back and I'm seeing nothing that resembles a contraction. Perhaps Braxton Hicks? She'll be getting night visits nonetheless ... can't blame the girl. It's her first time and she's probably as confounded as I am. At least the kidding stall and kidding kit is all ready! ::


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No obvious contractions, but she is acting very strange. She pressed her head against me a little and wanted all the affection I could give. I think she would have sat on my lap if she could. Ligs are low and soft again. Udder looks different. She's sniffing the ground and pointing to her tummy. Looks like we're in for a loooong night. As I saw no obvious contractions, we're going back out in an hour. Please pray it will go smoothly when her time comes!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

c'mon Ginger! be a good girl and have a safe, swift, and easy delivery for your momma!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cmon girl  Happy kidding!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Prayers sent!! Go Ginger!!<3


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Be a good girl Ginger ! Take it easy on your momma 
How exciting ! Prayers on their way !
Happy kidding Danielle :hugs:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, the night has come and gone with little sleep from anyone, and still no kids. :ROFL::dazed:

She's munching away at hay right now and looked at me like, "What?"

Doe's code.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , I'm sorry D :hugs:
Im sure Ginger is waiting for exactly the right moment :stars:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Of course she is! Besides, I was hoping she'd kid today instead of last night, because it's warmer. We'll have to see.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Snapped a picture of her udder this morning -- it's bigger now, but I got a closer look at her teats, and they are not filled. This girl's going to have me in such a sleep-deprived mess, just in time for Sunday's birthday party. :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They wouldn't want you awake and enjoying yourself!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Of course not! Especially when we already rescheduled once because we were afraid she'd kid on the day the original birthday party would be held.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Her ligs vanished completely during the day and have not yet returned. It seems like her udder continues to fill, but it still isn't tight.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You better not be foolin this time 
Miss Ginger !


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Really, who's watchin' ?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope not! Her ligs were very low last night, but not gone like they are now. Unless they come back, that means it should be within 12 hours of their disappearance. So ... probably 3am tonight :laugh:

Heck, at this rate she'll just go next week.:book:

How's your herd been, Laura?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Everyone is well. Thank 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Tucked her in. Still no contractions, no sign of goo. Chowed down her dinner ... the works. She did separate herself from the herd for a good part of the day, but mingled with them towards the end. GINGER. WHAT EVEN. STOP MIXING ME UP.

Anyway, I think I'll be checking her again at 10 or 11pm. It's a delicate balance between checking enough, and not checking so much that you're a complete zombie by the time they kid. :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh man Danielle , I really feel for ya  Look , when you find that happy medium of checking but not over checking them at night , please let me know ? I really would LOVE to know , lolol.
And a heckuva lot of other people too


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she likes to drive you nuts, doesn't she? I was looking at my girls today, and they have about 2 months to go. I will be in your shoes soon, and you'll see ME ripping hair out! LOL. you're going to be ok. I hope she waits until morning at least..... (but, since I've said that, she'll go at like 3am)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , three am , but at least we know it now , lolol.
I think Ginger is doing her best to stick to the doe code since this is her first time  
Ni , I've been watching your ticker ( that sounds just plain wrong , doesn't it ) Buttercup and Missy's countdown has gone so fast ! 
Cant wait to see your babies


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like you need a camera


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's Ginger doing today Danielle ?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

GINGER UPDATE: We have kids!
So we checked on her all through the night, but at 2am she was so comfortable that we said to each other, "Let's sleep until 6am. She's not even contracting or acting strange."

6am rolls around and we head out to the barn. We peek inside the window and are greeted by 
THREE
Brand new baby goats. A buck and two does.

This hardcore girl delivered three kids all by herself, even though it was her very first time. She called at me when I came in because she was desperately trying to clean all three of them off before they got too chilled.

So we ran in and one kid is doing great -- warm, fluffy, big. The other two were still damp ... and one was tiny. The smallest kid I have ever seen. I picked her up, and knew I was going to lose her. She was just too small.

We rushed inside with the two wet kids and sat in front of a heater, blasting them with hot air from a hair-dryer, and praying God would save these little ones.

Slowly but surely their temps came up, and I syringed some colostrum into them. At this point the tiniest kid was trying hard to stand and move around. I named her Warrior Xena, because she needed a strong name.

All the kids became much stronger, and it got warmer outside so I reintroduced them to momma Ginger. Ginger was so glad to see them and accepted them all back. They all had a good drink from her and we watched in amazement as Xena proved just as hungry and just as strong as the siblings twice her size. Temps appear to have stabilized very well.

I stayed out there from 6am to now, and at the moment everyone is doing really well. I'll still have to keep a very close eye on them ... Xena especially ... but she's a fighter all right and has no intention of giving up easily.

What a day.

Buckling's name is Pinocchio (because we thought he was a girl at first!), then we have Bambi, then Warrior Xena.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow ! You rock Ginger ! Good girl !
That is totally awesome Danielle 
I will keep your babies in my prayers . Great names too 
Reading your post makes me sooooooooo nervous now !!!!!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , congratulations honey 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Don't be nervous, they're doing really great, and while I would have PREFERRED to be there (thanks, Ginger) the fact she delivered them all by herself, as a FF, is impressive and makes me happy.

Kids are still doing well. Getting stronger by the moment it seems. We'll keep taking their temp, but it's a nice, warm day.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is just amazing ! Ginger is definitely a strong gal 
She certainly proved that with flying colors ! 
Do you have any sweaters on the babies Danielle ? Im asking so I can judge for myself when my girls have their babies. Mocha had her babies in July , so I didn't have to worry about that.
Im so happy they are all doing well . They are in the best of hands


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes. They are tiny so we cut off sleeves from a kid's sweater, and cut two holes for the front legs and a square underneath so they wouldn't wet themselves peeing. The two little girls needed it, but little boy did not.

Only special people would understand this ... but I am proud to announce that Xena has peed, and Bami has pooped, lol! You worry about these things sometimes and the fact the plumbing seems to be working is wonderful.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...glad everyone is peeing and pooping.... I think :scratch: :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok thanks Danielle 
I can totally relate ! That's great !
I felt the same way when I saw the lambs of the same . Was never so happy when Lil Moe had his first bowel movement , lolol
And I helped ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

See I'm special and your not Stephanie 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats on the babies!!!! glad everyone is strong and doing well!

Ginger, what a stinker. waiting until you guys went to bed to start the whole thing. I bet you 2:03am was when she started contractions. lol

Awww, thanks Laura! the time has flown by, but not quickly enough! I can't wait for babies. I'm so deprived right now, and seeing everyone's kidding posts is making me want them so much more! but I love seeing all these easy births. I bet you're getting excited, and clearing out your schedule for the next week so you can be on baby watch!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ginger is doing very well. Warrior Xena is the one I'm most concerned about as she is a tiny little bit. I intended to pull and bottle-raise at first, but she HATED the bottle (what a spitfire, my word!) and she needed colostrum, so I brought Ginger into the milking room and they were so happy to see each other. Almost right away she latched on and started chowing down like a champ, lol! So, instead of me wrestling the bottle down her throat, she is swaddled up and with her mommy. Prayers would be appreciated -- I gave her selenium and GI Soother for a kick. She has spirit, but her tiny body can hardly handle it, lol!  Going to be getting a lot of checks tonight. Supposed to be 40 degrees outside so that's not bad at all, the barn is really warm.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I will be praying for Warrior Xena Danielle :hug: And for all your babies 
She sure does live up to her name , doesn't she :grin: What a strong little lady she is :hugs: God bless her little heart  
She couldnt be in better hands , I had to say it again cause its true 
Keep us posted D !


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Glad to see it all went well. Love the names you picked. Will check again tomorrow.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, Laura and Frosty! I hope I'm making the right choice for her. In my heart I know I can try everything I can, but if she is going to pass away, I would rather her pass away curled up next to her mom and her siblings. But I haven't given up by a long shot! She's fighting and has no intention of giving up, so neither do I. If her spirit is any indicator, which I hope it is, she'll end up living to 20, lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I feel the same exact way ! My words exactly D !
You just have to admire their will and spirit ! Doesn't matter the size of their little bodies , its their true will to live  I think we are very blessed to have them in our lives. Your right , she will live a long healthy life


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could pull one of the stronger ones to bottle feed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't pull anyone as long as they are being fed. Her mom could handle it I'm sure she can too. 

Now if she seems weak you can bring her in the house over night and bring her out to nurse every couple hours. But more then likely she will be just fine with her mom.

Edit: just checked the weather and its suppose to only go down to 48 tonight so that's great for them


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She doesn't seem weak. She was tired when I left, but before then she was voraciously nursing, so I'm just being my normal cautious and paranoid self.  Ginger has a lot of milk and is taking turns with each kid, so I'm not concerned on that front.

Stacey I wish I could have gotten a pic of that udder before they got to it. It was gorgeous. I was so busy with getting the kids warm that by the time I thought of taking a pic, it'd been shrunk! :laugh: I'll take a pic when we start separating. I'm pleased as punch with it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: that's ok. The kids come first. But I'm so excited to see it! 

Hey what day is good to come next week? I'm busy Monday and Tuesday what about Wednesday?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Wednesday or Thursday would be fine.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hows Warrior Zena and her brother and sister doing ?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Xena seemed stronger just now. She lifted her head to the teat ALL BY HERSELF.   I know anything can happen, but I was so happy to see that. She needed my hand as support to nurse, but still ... she lifted her head. I also gave her GI Soother last time for a punch of herbal vitamins, so maybe that's kicking in too. She has her own little "apartment", haha! A plastic box on its side, weight by a swaddled brick (so it doesn't flip over) with blankets. She can't wear a coat too well I've found because it adds weight to her neck.  But her little box is doing her well, she loves it. Seems warm.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

YAY Zena ! :stars: Im so happy she is doing well and is such a strong little 
gal :-D If she only knew how many people she has pulling for her , lol.
I've been thinking about her all night D , she is really sticking in my mind !
I hope you get a little rest tonight , you must be totally beyond exhausted.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Xena's doing pretty well. Took her temp and it's 101.6, or 101.4 - battery to the thermometer may be dying, but that's not a bad temp. If it gets any lower than that we'll give her a heat blast inside. It's stayed warm in the barn. I rubbed her good and put her coat back on for the rest of the night. We cut the neck open a little more so it wouldn't weigh her down. She had a few suckles, and went back to her apartment.  I've been praying for her all night, but at least I know I'm giving her a fighting chance. She gave me some sassy little squeals as I was putting her jacket on - warmed my heart. 

Bambi and Pinocchio are great. They both can find and nurse from both sides, no problem thus far. Much to her dismay, Bambi was also popped into a jacket, but I think she'd be fine without.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh, and here's an announcement ... ready ... she had her first poop!   So the plumbing is working, thank God!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

A very happy morning, as Xena not only made it through the night, but her temp even rose a bit from our last reading! She was 101.4/101.6, and now she's 101.8. She had a good, long drink, then waddled back to her "apartment", lol! She loves it and I think it's helped her be warm. Thank God! Keep fighting, Warrior Xena!

Bambi and Pinnochio also did great through the night. In fact I was even more impressed with Xena when Bambi's temp was slightly lower than hers, ha! Bambi got the rest of Xena's GI Soother, but is acting just fine.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad they are doing well for you.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats wonderful Danielle !!!!!!! She certainly is a fighter !


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Not a great picture, but this is her and mommy Ginger. I'll try to take better pics today if I can. She's darling. Lord willing, if she continues to be strong and fight, we have a nice chance.   :stars:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she is gorgeous and so tiny !
What a little angel she is !!!
Hug her for me Danielle ?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I certainly will! When she sees me she lets out a little squeak because she knows it's snack time. However when I pick her up she wrinkles her tiny little nose because she knows that means she's going to get GI Soother. :laugh: She is a character.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww that is so cute 
Wish you guys were closer !


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Not they your even too far but I can't leave here cause I have babies coming !!! 
If you were closer I could get there have my baby fix and get back here in no time barring police 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You are close! I'll send prayers your way -- you're going to do great.

Xena says thank you for the hug and kiss.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Tell her more on the way !


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a little doll baby! Especially in her coat.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Xena is making her momma Ginger look humongous ! 
No offense Ginger honey  Her face is just precious 
What is her coloring under her warrior princess armor ? 
Just curious , either way she couldnt be more beautiful :sun:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She is chocolate Chamoisee -- instead of black stripes, she has dark chocolate stripes. She's like a tiny espresso. 

I woke Xena up to have her nurse, and she picked herself up, strutted over to Ginger, found that teat, and nursed ALL BY HERSELF.

I am CRYING. I did end up holding my hand on her side to steady her, but that was it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh man that is just awesome !!! YAY Xena !!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is thriving cause of you D ! You gave her that boost and helping hand she needed . And of course all the prayers


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

God is good is all I can say. He protected Ginger and the kids as she gave birth, he gave me the knowledge I needed (through the goat spot and Stacey) to get the kids warm and nourished, and gave Xena a fighting spirit. I still can't say for sure if she'll make it; no one knows the future. But seeing her gather strength and will is heartening and really gets you right in the softest part of your heart.

Actually, Laura, your post about warming up your lamb was the first thing that came to my mind when I brought the kids in!  We used a space-heater and hair-blow drier.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hows Xena ?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Xena has her own thread now, so I can (Lord willing) mark her progress. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/journey-little-warrior-xena-164706/


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

One last picture to end the thread! "Kid crop" of spring 2014.

Stormy, Twinkles, Pinocchio, Bambi, and Xena up front! Every one of them thriving, every one of them a darling.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how incredibly sweet!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a bunch of cutie pies!


----------

